# First recurve buck



## bowhunter1 (Nov 18, 2012)

So I decided to try something new this year...sold the compound and picked up a 45# Ben Pearson recurve. I watched this buck with binos and a trail cam for 2 weeks before the season on a piece of private ground a couple miles from home, and set up a Double Bull blind 10 yards from one of the main trails into a field. 
Saturday and Sunday mornings I saw him along with a couple dozen other deer...he just chose different trails. Sunday evening I set up in the blind with my 7-year-old daughter. 
About 20 mins before dark, this guy made the mistake of coming out to join the does in the field in front of me. 12 yards, clean double-lung pass through with a Rocket Steelhead 125. My daughter and I watched him run 75 yds into the field and tip over. My wife brought the rest of the kids over to help with the "tracking" job. 
Thankful for a special evening...definitely one of my best hunting memories to date!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cool story and buck!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!!! Great story and pic!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Superb! Well done, family and all!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome. Congratulations going to a harder setup and getting it done! Good job getting your family involved!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Way cool..congrats


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You take up hunting with a recurve, scout a buck and kill him, take your kids with you and smack a **** nice buck. I'd say there were more than one success last Sunday! Congrats!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

It's always nice having the family with you. Great job.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Recurve's are awesome. In my opinion it's another level of skill over and above a compound bow. Back in college I knew a neighbor who was a beast of a man. 6' 10" near 300# of solid muscle. He hunted with a 90# recurve. Heck I tried to pull it back once and barely budged it. I used to watch him practice with it and am still in awe over what he could do. Recurve's rock.

Great story and awesome that you were able to share the experience with the family too.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Great!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job!!! Killing with traditional archery gear is a great accomplishment! I was pretty obsessed with traditional archery for about a decade--many great memories and always a sense of accomplishment when you take an animal. You really have to put the time in to become proficient--several hours a week of quality practice. Also great to have your family involved and a fine buck! :grin:


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations on a beautiful buck. I have spent a lot of time with my recurve as well, it sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Now that's a cool story! Congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

my first bow was a ben pearson cougar 7050 model. I loved that bow, and I hunted with it for the first 8 years of my hunting adventures, It made me a much better hunter!
Great Buck! and to be able to share it with your family is something all of you will remember forever.
CONGRATS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great story, congrats. Nothing like spending those moments with your family. To me that's what it is all about.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice congrats


----------



## grizzlyhunter (May 24, 2015)

That is a great buck. Congrats. Have hunted my whole life with a recurve.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great job !! Love the picture.

And, I love the rocket steelheads. Have used them for years.
Now I can't find em anywhere.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome. Hard to beat that! It's been a long time since I've hunted with a recurve. As I get older, I'm tempted to pick it up again.


----------

